# Haflinger, Maybe?



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks like a possibility to me. He certainly doesn't look a quarter horse


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah i def would say he is one to just because they way he is built and the way he looks


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, it's a possibility. I don't see much qh in him. :?


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

EXACTLY!!! I don't see any QH in him. He's very stocky, just under 14 h and weighs close to 900 lbs! He's very strong.


OK, anyone with a cool name? He doesn't have one as of now. I was thinking maybe Gunner? Don't know. I'm not set on it so I need more ideas.....


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Come on guys! HELP!! He needs a name! I've gotten some but I need to take a list to my hubby today.


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't have the knowlegde to guess his breed but as for a name he looks like a Darrell to me. That was what came to mind when I first looked at the pics and I couldn't shake it. :?


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Isn't that funny how people see horses and just think of the name? I really watched him yesterday and he's quite comical. I wrote in my other post about how he runs around the pasture and gets the other horses stirred up and running, then he goes into their stall and eats their hay...just a little mouthful at a time, then off we go and run some more. He's a little stinker!

I think the mane is throwing me off. I guess I need to think about how he'll look when it grows out and he's just handsome.

My husband has his list going...so far, it's Benjamin and Sargeant. Neither one of those is doing it for me!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Dobbin, maybe? I dunno, I'll try to think of some today.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I like it! Adding it to the list. A DEFINITE possibilty!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ahearn said:


> My husband has his list going...so far, it's Benjamin and Sargeant. Neither one of those is doing it for me!


What is it with Men and naming their animals some really like powerful name? (your husband likes the name Sergeant, my fiance named our dog Chief.

But you gotta love them  

For names, hmm.

Jeremy?
Colonel? (in keeping with your husband's Sergeant name)
Mister Chievous(instead of mischievous) 

Thats all i can think of for right now.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What a coinky-dink. My friend just bought a supposed Haflinger last week at an auction. I haven't seen him yet, but he is quite tall. 

This guy here definitely looks Haflinger to me. Good and stocky, right colour, right height and right temperament.

Somehow "Happy" as in "Happy-go-lucky" stuck to me when I read about him. I'm not one for "-y" names though, so I would go for "Hap".


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Appy, I ssssoooo agree with you about the male way of thinking about names. I think my husband feels sorry for him because he's so short. Trying to beef him up a bit with the name Maybe? He needs no beefing up though! He is STOUT!! When are men ever going to realize size doesn't matter? hehehe!

I'm adding all of these to the list. I like the Mister Chievious idea!

I also like Hap. Kind -of like I just "happened to find him".


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think my fiance was trying to make our dog seem bigger and fiercer than he really is. Not to mention having a german shepherd named Chief, is not the best of ideas.

Hopefully one day they will realize, and just be happy with things 

Glad you liked my Mister Chievous


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Toby
Timothy
Winston
Troy
Noah
Arion
Argo
Duncan

I dunno...brain no work this morning. Anyway, he's a cute guy (especially once his hair grows out). Let us know when you decide on a name I like Hap too!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Sara!!! Your head is more turn on than mine!

Adding your list of names to mine!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Ahern!  

I think he is absolutly stunning! I just love his face, he has such a kind eye! He looks like a haflinger to me as well, I don't see even a bit of Quarter in him. 

I'm absolutly terrible with names but for some reason when I saw him I instantly thought of the name Caleb. 

Can't wait to hear what you choose for a name and see more pictuers of you guys riding/driving him!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Fehr!! I just adore him. I'll have to get better pics of him. He was a little distraught from the beating he took all day from my "boys". He stuck up for himself though. Every one of them has war wounds! TTTTTTOOOOO much testosterone going on in my barn! Maybe I should have gotten a mare!

Adding Caleb to the list as well!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG that is one thing that don't miss about having a bunch of geldings! They fight so bad! Now tha all I have is mares ( not counting the stallion) there is no fighting at all!

Hopefully the fighting settle's down!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha I agree, with mares you have less fights. :lol: LOL!! He's so adorable, though.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know, the boys will figure it out eventually...the mares are still moody every month!! Do they all start to "cycle" at the same time like humans?


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, guys, his official name is Dash! I know we thought it would be Scout, but it just wasn't fitting. I discussed it with my Mom (the horse savy woman that she is) and I told her about his personality.... I think my exact words were "he dashes here and there to trick the other horses) and she and my brother said "why not Dash?" I think she's right! What do your think? He's a quick little guy and does circles around the big guys!!!!!


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

wow, he sure is a halflinger [or so i think]

i would call him Wyatt. 

for some reason i get a "wyatt urp" vibe from him.
don't ask why. but i think the name fits him. =]


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Darn it Notorious just when I think I have it figured out!! I love WYATT and it does fit him!! 

We rode him on Saturday! YEAH!! He was such a good little boy!


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

lol, well ideas are good!! =]

Dash is okay too, but when i think of dash i think of a arab dashing along. haha.

I just saw him and thought "Wyatt" haha.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

charlie popped right out at me when i saw him 

id say haflinger too but can anyone else see any fjord in him? anyways, hes lovely and congrats on the new horse


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Jazzy! I like Charlie too, but we have a horse named Charlie! He's a been there done that horse!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi! Your new horse is really cute!! I think he definitely has Halflinger in him. I like the name Wyatt too. I've always liked the name Tango. Hope you decide on something!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to say, whoever said he was a QH to you is a bit odd. How can you get as QH outa that horse? I would guess a Halfinger, he looks like it










If you look at the numbers at the bottom right of the foals, number nine is a halfinger foal. Do you have a picture of when he was a foal. This is also another hally at older age. 










By the looks of these I think he would be a hally. Google search some hallies and see what comes up.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

No, Rachel, I don't have any pics of him as a foal. I actually have no history on him at all except that he drives and has been ridden "a little". His coggins is what said QH. Can you believe it? My vet confirmed hafflinger as did the farrier and equine dentist.

My husband actually rode him last weekend and he's very well trained. So, being ridden "a little" just isn't true. 

Jubilee, thanks for the name suggestion, I like Tango as well as it was at the top of my list! 

We have to stick with something instead of calling him "no name". My gosh, what if that becomes is name becasue we are so use to calling him that! YUCK!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a friend that named his dog "Maybe" he wasn't sure if they were gonna make it through potty training :lol: and it stuck! :shock:


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Dumas, you always know how to give me a chuckle! That would be just my luck that that darn horse would be called no-name for the rest of his life. Bless his little heart!

Think if I tried to sell him. Man, everyone would just jump on the chance to buy a horse named "no name" :shock: ....poor thing will be tramatized for the rest of his life!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, good luck.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know what ever happened to the name Scout...I really liked that one...(of course he's yours and all :wink: ) But it made me think of Bruce Willis and the Last Boy Scout movies and well I just really liked that movie the main character was a smart alec and all...I thought Scout just fit your guy.....


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I tried Scout for about a week and it just didn't fit him. I LOVE the name and always have! Dash fits him although I find myself calling him Dasher all the time!

I have a tendency to add things to the end of my horses name when I talk to them. (I know I'm a dork! I do it to my kids too!)

Rocket is Rocky Pocky
Charley is Char Bar
Slick is Slicky Bicky
Brock, my son, is Brocky Poo
Avery, my daughter is plain ole' "Momma" 
Tucker is Tuckey Too Little
Mayzee is Maynee May
Sunny is Sun Bun
Ruger is Ruger Duger

It's such a bad habit but I've done it all my life for some strange reason. I'm sure someone could analyze me and figure out how screwed up I am! hehe! BUT my whole family calls them by those names too! OOHH maybe I'm rubbing off on them!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... All Dorks Unite! :lol: I do it too...

Dumas is D man
Twister is Twistie poop

Kids too...

Korrie is Korrie Oreo
Nicole is Cole-e-o-leo
Adam is A-bomb
Eli is Ewee the Kiwi

Dog- Tanner Banner :roll: 

I TOTALLY get why Scout didn't stick... There is no good nickname to go with it! :wink: 

LOL... excuse me thinking out loud here....What about Malibu then... Surfer dude....( I love the roached mane... so much personality) Or What was that movie with Keanu Reeves...." I am an F..B..I agent! " Point break! Thats it! I can't remember his name in it tho......

ETA--- lol... I went on you tube to find it! JOHNNY! lol I need to go to the dollar section in my movie rental store... I really like that movie havent seen it in a long time......


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Malibu was actually his very first name!! I thought along the same line as you, but my husband wouldn't go for it and since it's his "project horse", he has to like it. He said it sounded "gay" and quote unquote, "I will not have a gay sounding horse". Stupid, I know, it's a guy thing!

I'm so glad to know there are others out there that do that to their poor family's names! whew!! :wink:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha, I add things to Jubilee's name too. She gets Jubi, Jubi-Jubes, Ju-Jubes, Jubifer, Boobilee haha ... Poor horsies, what we put them through.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

He should name the haffie... Johnson! As in ...um...big johnson...lol...it doesn't get any more male than that! :wink: Any you can still call him johnny.....hee :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Because of his head and how thick he is Belgian is actually what is screaming at me.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

M2G _ I can definitely see what you are talking about but he's only 13 - 14 hands.


----------



## hrsefrm2 (May 31, 2008)

ahearn said:


> OK, I have "Acquired" a new member to our family. I'm thinking Haflinger what do you guys think? His coggins from a Louisiana Auction House says palomino qh, but then again my Missouri Fox Trotter's Coggins says Black and White Paint and he's a registered Fox Trotter, so you really can't trust them!!
> He's got a serious ugly haircut, but is a sweetie!! My horses have beat up on him all day. He drives and rides but is pretty rusty on the riding part. This is my hubby's "project".
> 
> I also need a new name for this guy. It's in yall's hands! Help!!





Definitely Haflinger


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

I agree! his head deffinately looks belgian. I was thinking maybe hes belgian/qh or some cross because hes tiny for a pure belgian and not quit big boned.


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

PRETTY Horse!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

He looks like the old-style stocky haflinger to me. 

Bet that mane grows in super thick when it starts growing. 

He looks like a Dillon to me or a Trooper.


----------



## ChevalCanadien (Jan 18, 2009)

Absolutely a Halflinger. Very cute! Toffee!


----------

